# [SOLVED] X crashes after nvidia drivers installation

## vbmaster

Hey guys,

I've a GeForce 4 MX 440, and was happily trying to put the nvidia drivers working to start owning at Enemy Territory ( :Razz: ).

E followed this tut: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

I reinstalled my kernel, and followed every step.

I think my board doesn't belong to the legacy group, so I didn't look to that steps.

I noticed and error in Section Module (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Activating_nVidia_GLX) , it was suposed to be Load "glx" and not  Module glx, wasn't it?

Well, I put Load "glx", restarted my system, and was nicelly welcome by a X crash, that says "failed to load de NVidia kernel module"

And now? 

Here's my /var/log/messages in the part of the crash:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul 10 16:37:50 main VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.
> 
> Jul 10 16:37:50 main Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed
> ...

 

If you need to see other files to help me solve my problem just ask...  :Wink: Last edited by vbmaster on Mon Jul 10, 2006 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vbmaster

Oh,

Here's my xorg.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 7.0.0
> 
> Release Date: 21 December 2005
> ...

 

----------

## vbmaster

Errr... no one?   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## giappo

try to install maskerade driver

echo media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords

and remerge the driver

 :Wink: 

----------

## vbmaster

You're the best man!

Thanks! It worked!

I can start owning now on ET (or beeing own)  :Razz: ....eh eh eh

----------

## socksz

 *giappo wrote:*   

> try to install maskerade driver
> 
> echo media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> echo media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

i try..

```
gentoo ~ # echo media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords

gentoo ~ # echo media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords

gentoo ~ # emerge nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the media-video/nvidia-glx package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

gentoo ~ # emerge --pretend nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] media-video/nvidia-glx (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1)

[blocks B     ] media-video/nvidia-kernel (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1

```

why?

vbmaster, you have run these commands?

bye!   :Wink: 

----------

## vbmaster

As it's indicated on the subject of the thread, the solution that they gave me worked just fine.

----------

## socksz

 *vbmaster wrote:*   

> As it's indicated on the subject of the thread, the solution that they gave me worked just fine.

 

yes but, why the same command not works with me?

uhm..

----------

## vbmaster

Try to remove the stable packages and emerge the new ones...

----------

